# UFC 171: Hendricks vs. Lawler



## ebfitness (Mar 11, 2014)

[h=2]UFC 171: Hendricks vs. Lawler[/h]March 15, 2014 | American Airlines Center | Dallas, Texas

MAIN CARD

Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET

Johny Hendricks vs. Robbie Lawler 
for vacant welterweight title

Carlos Condit vs. Tyron Woodley
Myles Jury vs. Diego Sanchez
Hector Lombard vs. Jake Shields
Nikita Krylov vs. Ovince St. Preux

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 2, 8 p.m. ET

Kelvin Gastelum vs. Rick Story
Jessica Andrade vs. Raquel Pennington
Dennis Bermudez vs. Jimy Hettes
Alex Garcia vs. Sean Spencer

PRELIMINARY CARD

UFC Fight Pass, 6 p.m. ET

Renee Forte vs. Frank Trevino
Will Campuzano vs. Justin Scoggins
Robert McDaniel vs. Sean Strickland
Daniel Pineda vs. Robert Whiteford​


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 15, 2014)

Fight night!


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 16, 2014)

RESULTS:


March 15, 2014 | American Airlines Center | Dallas, Texas

MAIN CARD

Pay-per-view, 10 p.m. ET

Johny Hendricks def. Robbie Lawler 
to win vacant welterweight title
unanimous decision (48-47, 48-47, 48-47) - Round 5, 25:00

Tyron Woodley def. Carlos Condit 
TKO (injury) - Round 2, 2:00
Myles Jury def. Diego Sanchez 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 29-28) - Round 3
Hector Lombard def. Jake Shields 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 29-28) - Round 3
Ovince St. Preux def. Nikita Krylov 
submission (Von Flue choke) - Round 1, 1:29

PRELIMINARY CARD

FOX Sports 2, 8 p.m. ET

Kelvin Gastelum def. Rick Story 
split decision (29-28, 28-29, 30-27) - Round 3
Jessica Andrade def. Raquel Pennington 
split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28) - Round 3
Dennis Bermudez def. Jimy Hettes 
TKO (knee) - Round 3, 2:57
Alex Garcia def. Sean Spencer 
split decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3

PRELIMINARY CARD

UFC Fight Pass, 6 p.m. ET

Frank Trevino def. Renee Forte 
unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3
Justin Scoggins def. Will Campuzano 
unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) - Round 3
Sean Strickland def. Robert McDaniel 
submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 1, 4:33
Robert Whiteford def. Daniel Pineda 
unanimous decision (30-27, 29-28, 29-28) - Round 3


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Mar 17, 2014)

Tough call, I think I would have given the decision to Lawler for doing more damage, but Hendricks did win more rounds.....


----------



## Big Wave Gabe (Apr 8, 2014)

Just rewatched this fight.  Epic, in my opinion.  If Lawler gave it just a little bit more in the 5th I think it may have went his way.  Both men are warriors though.  Can't wait for Johnny's next title defense!  Got tickets to see Jon Jones fight this month in Baltimore.  I'm hoping it'll be a war!  I got to see him fight Chael Sonnen in NJ and it was over in about 2 minutes into the first! LOL.  Hopefully, I'll get my money's worth this time!


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 10, 2014)

Big Wave Gabe said:


> Just rewatched this fight.  Epic, in my opinion.  If Lawler gave it just a little bit more in the 5th I think it may have went his way.  Both men are warriors though.  Can't wait for Johnny's next title defense!  Got tickets to see Jon Jones fight this month in Baltimore.  I'm hoping it'll be a war!  I got to see him fight Chael Sonnen in NJ and it was over in about 2 minutes into the first! LOL.  Hopefully, I'll get my money's worth this time!


Yeah, we thought about driving up to Baltimore for the Jones fight, but with the ticket cost, the drive, and the chance of fights ending too soon...PPV's looking good, haha!


----------

